
Edgeio To Shut Down - In The DeadPool - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/06/edgeio-to-shut-down-in-the-deadpool/
======
rms
Jono December 7th, 2007 at 12:39 am _Wasn't it ironic that you, Michael, are
so well versed in understanding how Web 2.0 startups succeed, but for whatever
reason decide that pouring money into a project with no revenue (dot com bust
era style) was the way to go?

Shouldn't you know better?_

Michael Arrington December 7th, 2007 at 12:43 am _Jono - that is indeed
ironic._

------
staunch
Arrington> In general I'll say this - it is unwise for a company to spend a
lot of money building out infrastructure before a product proves itself.

This is why EC2/S3 are so great. People can go crazy working on building out
super scalable infrastructure ahead of time and the damage is minimized. It's
just a waste of time instead of time and money. Since you're wasting so much
less money you have more time.

------
gscott
Give the system to me I will host it for free for 40% of the business. I will
get a few servers and host it at calpop.com. I will take in the leads that
come in from the site and evaluate them for business ideas and I will play
around with the system and see if there isn't something that someone would pay
for using it. I would be willing to spend $299 a month plus the cost of a few
servers. Hopefully the code is not so balkanized it is not unmanagable.

------
brlewis
[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-be-
right-90-...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-be-right-90-of-
time-and-why-id.html)

------
alaskamiller
I like how you just post every single TechCrunch entry.

------
jmtame
What's with comments 138-142?

